# Easiest Waterfall EVER - Hermit Crab Build



## candras (Dec 1, 2011)

I wanted to create a more realistic home for my crabbies so I decided to add some sort of water feature. I didn't want to wait 3 days for foam to dry and such by making my own so I decided to have a small pump water to fall over a store bought rock piece. 










20 gallon tank start, bamboo mat as background (not in the tank, mounted on wall)










Plants laid out with my little helper :cheer:










I got a Repti flo 200 pump from petsmart which is powerful enough for the small waterfall I was trying to make. I put the cord through a rock feature, which also acts as the cliff for the water to fall onto. 

The pump was says fresh water only, I was originally going to put it in my salt water dish but couldn't 










Here it is without the plants around it and such. I put the pump in a BPA FREE (highly suggest if using plastic containers to get BPA free kind, it is a toxic estrogen mimicking chemical and is banned in baby bottles) medium deep plastic container and wrapped the tubing so that it will fall down the rock. 










Shot of it finished










Close up of it










One of my crabs chillin in his new tank


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey that's pretty cool


----------



## candras (Dec 1, 2011)

thanks a lot


----------

